# Australian Subclass 482 visa



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello All,

I have applied for Australian PR under 190 class with 70 points and awaiting invitation. I have also been offered a 2 year project for Melbourne from my company under 482 subclass visa. I am aware that I won't be able to apply for PR under 482 subclass but in my case where I have already applied what will happen to my EOI application if I 
accept the offer under 482. Need suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitucse said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for Australian PR under 190 class with 70 points and awaiting invitation. I have also been offered a 2 year project for Melbourne from my company under 482 subclass visa. I am aware that I won't be able to apply for PR under 482 subclass but in my case where I have already applied what will happen to my EOI application if I
> accept the offer under 482. Need suggestion.
> ...


Is the Anzsco code under which you are being offered the 482, the same as you have the 190 EOI ?

If so then you have nothing to worry

Just make sure that the 482 is not issued after the 190

Cheers


----------



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. My company has not yet confirmed the code but I will make sure its the same. I didn't get what you meant by "Just make sure that the 482 is not issued after the 190". I have still not received the invitation for PR and 482 will be issued by end of Aug.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitucse said:


> Thanks for your reply. My company has not yet confirmed the code but I will make sure its the same. I didn't get what you meant by "Just make sure that the 482 is not issued after the 190". I have still not received the invitation for PR and 482 will be issued by end of Aug.


Then no issues

I am sure you must have noticed that I got my grant in a month only after the invite
Some cases are processed really quick
So you have to make sure that the 482 is not issued after the 190

Cheers


----------



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

thats great. congratulations!! I am planning to attempt PTE again to get 20 score before my 482 is processed.


----------



## JMMH (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi any help would be greatly appreciated!

Applied for TSS visa 482 29th June, foolishly bought flights to fly out 01/08/18 as initially processing times 11-18 days.
Processing time now stated as 57-64 days.

Does anyone have any experience of entering Australia on Tourist EVisitor visa 651 and awaiting TSS visa 482 being granted whilst in Australia? Is this possible or will I have to enter Australia on the 482 visa that I will be staying on?
I've asked these questions of the Department of home affairs global service centre with no concrete answer. They say they are not sure.
Any help from anyone who has been in this situation or knows anyone who has would be amazing.
Many thanks!


----------



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

What are my chances to get an invitation from state with 70 points?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

What is the pathway for subclass 482.....
Thanks


----------



## nitucse (Feb 7, 2018)

you need to get a job offer from Australia and the company should sponsor your visa


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

nitucse said:


> you need to get a job offer from Australia and the company should sponsor your visa


Thanks for your reply.

I have come to know all process regarding 482. I want to know that, If I can get 4 Years 482 Visa than after 4 years what will be the procedure for PR...
Thanks


----------



## doing333 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Change of Employer - TSS Chef*

Good morning, 
I am a restaurant owner and I have a new employee, who was holding 457 visa. (Expiry 03.2022)
He wanted to work for my shop, so I have got the sponsorship approved and Nomination approved (chef) on 19.09 under TSS scheme.

Now, when can he start to work at my shop?
Does he or his previous employer need to notify the Immigration office of the transfer of Employment?
Does he need to apply for a new visa?

Thanks, 
Sam


----------



## rachna_s (Oct 26, 2017)

*How did you get 482?*



nitucse said:


> Thanks for your reply. My company has not yet confirmed the code but I will make sure its the same. I didn't get what you meant by "Just make sure that the 482 is not issued after the 190". I have still not received the invitation for PR and 482 will be issued by end of Aug.


Can you please tell me how did you get 482 visa, sponsorer for it? were you in Australia on student visa that time


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi NB,

My employer sponsoring me for TSS (Short Term) visa. We are already in EOI pool with 75(189)/80 (190) points. My wife is main applicant. My PR application job code is different from what my company is doing for me on 482 visa. Pls suggest me on below queries:

1. is it legal for me to apply for 482 TSS with different job code than my ACS evaluated job code on EOI application?

2. Is it possible to switch from TSS short term visa to TSS long term visa later on? E.g. if i find an australian employer ready to sponsor me? I tried hard to find answer about this online but couldn't find anything. Thanks!!


----------



## diliprathore85 (Dec 13, 2015)

NB said:


> Is the Anzsco code under which you are being offered the 482, the same as you have the 190 EOI ?
> 
> If so then you have nothing to worry
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

My employer sponsoring me for TSS (Short Term) visa. We are already in EOI pool with 75(189)/80 (190) points. My wife is main applicant. My PR application job code is different from what my company is doing for me on 482 visa. Pls suggest me on below queries:

1. is it legal for me to apply for 482 TSS with different job code than my ACS evaluated job code on EOI application?

2. Is it possible to switch from TSS short term visa to TSS long term visa later on? E.g. if i find an australian employer ready to sponsor me? I tried hard to find answer about this online but couldn't find anything. Thanks!!


----------

